# Tri-Nations..Aus V All Blacks..



## okosh (Jul 24, 2008)

Rugby....Australia V New Zealand....
Australia have not beaten NZ for some time...Been a loooooooong time...

This game is being played here in Aus and this time we got a real chance...

I'm betting AU$100 on Australia @ AU$2.25   

Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oi..Oi..Oi  :mrgreen:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 24, 2008)

okosh said:
			
		

> Rugby....Australia V New Zealand....
> Australia have not beaten NZ for some time...Been a loooooooong time...
> 
> This game is being played here in Aus and this time we got a real chance...
> ...



Good luck  and Welcome to the forum my friend 

Why are the odds 2.25 if they didnt beat them from so long time  :shock:


----------



## okosh (Jul 24, 2008)

That's a good question!!!

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe Australia will win, like Rafael Nadal, not the favorite but...


----------



## okosh (Jul 26, 2008)

okosh said:
			
		

> I'm betting AU$100 on Australia @ AU$2.25
> 
> Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oi..Oi..Oi  :mrgreen:



WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :mrgreen:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 26, 2008)

okosh said:
			
		

> okosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, the australians finaly winning 
congrats mate


----------



## okosh (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks....I also won $1900 playing poker last night(Sat) at wrest point casino here in Hobart where I'm on vacation....and I won $700 on Friday night playing poker as well


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 27, 2008)

okosh said:
			
		

> Thanks....I also won $1900 playing poker last night(Sat) at wrest point casino here in Hobart where I'm on vacation....and I won $700 on Friday night playing poker as well


Hey, that is great, the pics you uploaded are from your home or from the place where you are on vacation ?
For me 2600$ are a lot of money, I work maybe 3 months for that  :shock:


----------



## okosh (Jul 30, 2008)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Hey, that is great, the pics you uploaded are from your home or from the place where you are on vacation ?
> For me 2600$ are a lot of money, I work maybe 3 months for that  :shock:



Pics are from my home...

BTW...I'm back home now


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 30, 2008)

okosh said:
			
		

> A_Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, I guess you travelled a lot because I didnt see you for 3 days


----------

